# Comment désinstaller Flash ?



## Yves002 (3 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai tout desinstaller Flash player de mon ordi.

Quand je dis tout c'est tout y compris ce qu'on voit dans Preferences Systhem

Qq aurait le process ? 

Me demandez pas pourquoi c'est pour apprendre á la faire. 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,

http://helpx.adobe.com/fr/flash-player/kb/uninstall-flash-player-mac-os.html


----------



## Yves002 (3 Février 2015)

Bonsoir merci 

 (c'est  toujours simple en fait)

Il n'Y a pas de commandes suplementaires dans Terminal...

Kill Flash ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2015)

A mon avis, une commande Terminal permettra de tuer Flash tant que tu ne redémarres pas.
par contre, au prochain redémarrage Flash sera de nouveau actif. D'où l'intérêt de le désinstaller si tu n'en veux plus.


----------



## So Jazz (3 Février 2015)

Bonsoir a tous,

Et quand on est sous* Lion* et comme navigateur *safari* uniquement, il n'y a pas la procédure !!


----------



## Yves002 (4 Février 2015)

Ok merci  @Sly54


----------



## Yves002 (4 Février 2015)

Oui SoJazz.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2015)

Je m'étonne que personne n'évoque jamais la présence de Adobe Flash Player Install Manager dans /Applications/Utilitaires.

C'est pourtant le désinstallateur officiel de Flash.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je m'étonne que personne n'évoque jamais la présence de Adobe Flash Player Install Manager dans /Applications/Utilitaires.
> 
> C'est pourtant le désinstallateur officiel de Flash.


+1
et si mal nommé , lol

(adobe aurait pu être plus simple et l'appeler Uninstall Manager, tout ca pour faire l'économie de..2 signes , lol)


----------



## So Jazz (4 Février 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je m'étonne que personne n'évoque jamais la présence de Adobe Flash Player Install Manager dans /Applications/Utilitaires.
> 
> C'est pourtant le désinstallateur officiel de Flash.


J'avais oublier la manip pour supprimer Adobe Flash Player  il n'y a rien d'autre a supprimer dans Library/ ou ailleurs ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Février 2015)

Bah non.


----------

